# Visit to "Oceanario de Lisboa"



## Pedro Rosa (22 Mar 2013)

Today i took the day off to visit "Oceanario de Lisboa" with the kids.
Some photos:
(if this is not the best place in the Forum, Admin please move it  )


























































































I was there, so... i made a PWC


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Mar 2013)

A visit to the Ocenário de Lisboa many years ago is what got me into fishkeeping, it was just amazing!!!


----------



## Pedro Rosa (22 Mar 2013)

A magical place, Paulo 
And it's growing. I visited the new building today (for temp expositions).


----------



## LondonDragon (22 Mar 2013)

Nice to know Pedro, need to visit it again next time I am in Lisbon, should be there this summer


----------

